# Chinese swimmer Ye Shiwen Faster than Lochte?



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 1, 2012)

LONDON — Olympic officials defended Chinese teen swimmer Ye Shiwen against whispers of doping after she won the 400-meter individual medley Saturday in world-record time – and she made her own statement by winning another gold medal in the 200 IM Tuesday night.
The 16-year-old clocked 2:07.57 to shave 0.18 off her own mark set in Monday’s semifinal – good enough for an Olympic record and her second gold medal in London.
Ye had closed the 400 with a lap of 28.93 seconds – faster than the 29.10 American winner Ryan Lochte posted in the last 50 of the men’s race. Ye’s time was 4:28.43, more than a second faster than the previous world record set by Australia’s Stephanie Rice at the 2008 Beijing Games in a now-banned bodysuit.
John Leonard, head of the American Swimming Coaches Association but not a member of the U.S. Olympic staff, was among those openly questioning Ye’s legitimacy. The Guardian newspaper quoted him as saying the last 100 of her 400 IM race “was reminiscent of some old East German swimmers.”
“We need to get real here,” the IOC’s Mark Adams said. “These are the world’s best athletes competing at the very highest level. We’ve seen all sorts of records broken already all over the place.”
Asked about Leonard’s comments, FINA president Julio Maglione told The Associated Press people are free to say “stupid things” if they want.
“It’s a big mistake,” Maglione said of Ye’s doubters. “The people that said this is crazy.”
He said FINA spends $1 million to drug-test the top 30 swimmers in the world two or three times a year and “swimming is absolutely clean.”
FELIX EXPLAINS: Allyson Felix knows full well she has a pretty pristine reputation.
She also knows that’s why there were those who were surprised she decided to not step aside and give training partner Jeneba Tarmoh a berth in the 100 meters at the Olympics after their dead heat at the U.S. trials – a choice Felix found herself defending Tuesday.
“Everyone just expected me to give up this spot, because I think lots of people ... know me and they know that I’m seen as this very nice girl,” Felix said with a chuckle.
“But it’s not just about me,” she added, explaining that she had to take into account her coach, Bobby Kersee and family members.
“It’s about Bobby and the time he invested in me. It’s about my parents and the sacrifices they made, my brother and the agents that are working with me – and just everyone who’s invested their time in me,” Felix said.
Felix and Tarmoh tied for third in the 100 at Eugene, Ore., in June, and only three women were allowed to represent the country in London.


Chinese swimming star Ye Shiwen defended by IOC | The Augusta Chronicle

what do you guys think ? i think there is something fishy here. it is virtually "impossible" for a girl to beat a man. and that too at olympic level at swimming. and not to mention shelving 5 seconds of her best personal record.


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm wondering, is it impossible for countries like Ethopia and Kenya to have twice as many Olympic Golds as India?

After all, we have a population of 1 billion and we are the 7th largest country in the world.

How can Kenya and Ethopia beat us?


----------



## sukant (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe you can look at it this way out of 1 billion population how many of them pursue sports as a career with almost zero goverment support in most of the competitions coaching and infrastructure wise ,  how many of them are ready to risk low income and maybe almost no status/identity ofcourse you win a Olympic medal . Parents themselves will not allow their kids to go for such sports out of fear , the only ones who still go for it are the one who love the sport they are interested in beyond anything


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2012)

sukant said:


> Maybe you can look at it this way out of 1 billion population how many of them pursue sports as a career with almost zero goverment support in most of the competitions coaching and infrastructure wise ,  how many of them are ready to risk low income and maybe almost no status/identity ofcourse you win a Olympic medal . Parents themselves will not allow their kids to go for such sports out of fear , the only ones who still go for it are the one who love the sport they are interested in beyond anything


Government support? Are we as bad as Kenya and Ethopia in infrastructure? There is a reason why I gave that example.

What about the public support? Do people go outside to watch matches and events? How do we as "citizens" encourage sportsmen? Why do our sportsmen get low pay? Are we are only interested in wasting money for watching movies in multiplexes? Why not take kids to a stadium for a match?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

I had decided couple of days ago that I will not support Cricket anymore. Cricket has got enough attention. I'm gonna support other sports from now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

ico said:


> Government support? Are we as bad as Kenya and Ethopia in infrastructure?



Enthu matters.

I remember very well when I was actively invloved in athletics (in a couple of events) at district level, we used to get lot (on paper) of funds to organise regular competitions and for traning and infrastructure. But all those money was eaten away by sports officials in _front of us_ and we could do nothing as every damn official was invloved in it. Plus, not every player in India is serious about taking it to *that* level. Those who are, they fail due to obvious reasons. We need "homely" support of athletics/track & field events becuase when majority of Indians are taking training, similar aged chinese/americans are counted in world rankings.

On Topic: even chairperson of world association of swimming coaches also said he didn't believed the chinese. Neither do I. Chinese are sooo suspicious.


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

ico said:


> I'm wondering, is it impossible for countries like Ethopia and Kenya to have twice as many Olympic Golds as India?
> 
> After all, we have a population of 1 billion and we are the 7th largest country in the world.
> 
> How can Kenya and Ethopia beat us?



Because in India only MONEY matters, GLORY aint in the Indian dictionary


----------

